# Cheap but good flash?



## Andrei_316 (Aug 26, 2012)

Hey,

 I'm looking into getting a Speedlight Flash for my indoor photography, because I'm going to my aunt's wedding and she said I can practice and if I take good shots she give me money 

It's a Win Win situation, so I'm taking the offer. Well I want a flash that will do me good, I'm not sure if I should get Flashes with modes of m,s1,and s2 or TTL,M,S1 and S2.

I'm looking at the Yongnuo YN-467II TTL Nikon Version, I don't want to spend big money on Flash because I'm also looking into getting a Sigma 70-200 2.8 or Tamron. 

Or a YN-560, I'm not quite sure if I should get a TTL version or a Non-TTL version and thats what I need help with.

                                                     Thanks, Aldwin

P.S Other Flash recommendations are very welcome and I'm also putting this on my D5100 Griped. 


*[h=1][/h]**[h=1][/h]*_*[h=1][/h]*_*[h=1][/h]*


----------



## Mach0 (Aug 26, 2012)

What's cheap to you? I happen to really like using the older sb models. You can get a sb28 for less than 100 bucks from Keh.  Only issue is that there's no AF assist light. However, you are going to want to practice before the wedding lol.


----------



## Postman158 (Aug 26, 2012)

Yongnuo makes good stuff for the price. They're great for slaves or even primaries if you need.


----------



## Andrei_316 (Aug 26, 2012)

It wont be a job, she is getting pro photographers, and I do practise, I just went to a birthday party and had great shots


----------



## Sharna (Aug 26, 2012)

I read about these LumoPro from the website I'm learning off camera flash from. He swears by them and he's a pro.


----------



## CouncilmanDoug (Aug 26, 2012)

A lot of people love the vivitar 285hv, I love mine but you're gonna have to be able to shoot it fully manual. They're also super cheap


----------



## KmH (Aug 26, 2012)

Cheap basically means all manual control, camera and flash unit.

+2 on the Vivitar VIV-285HV  Pro Thrister Flash (Black) 

At one point I had 14 of them.

Since the 285HV's have a Thyristor on them, they have a semi-auto mode that is independent of the camera, so the camera still has to be used in manual mode.


----------



## Mach0 (Aug 27, 2012)

CouncilmanDoug said:
			
		

> A lot of people love the vivitar 285hv, I love mine but you're gonna have to be able to shoot it fully manual. They're also super cheap



And huggggggge if you want to use on camera lol. I know this. I've done it haha.


----------



## Village Idiot (Aug 27, 2012)

The Vivs really need an upgrade. That have an extremely limited feature set and power adjustment. For not much more there are flashes out there with more adjustability and other features like optical sync that are the same size as a standard speed light and can use the same adapters. 

And TTL is a very useful thing to have if you're shooting with the light on camera. I wouldn't normally recommend it for an off camera flash (OCF), but it's a a real time saver of a speedlight sitting in your hot shoe.


----------



## mjhoward (Aug 27, 2012)

I second the used SB-28's.  I got 3 of them for under $250 total.  They are very powerful speedlights.


----------



## BryanHousley (Aug 27, 2012)

I have a Nikon SB-910 right now, but I'm getting rid of it in exchange for a few Yongnuo YN-560 II speedlights.  They have stupid power and work great if you primarily use manual mode.

Check them out: Amazon.com: Yongnuo YN-560 II Speedlight Flash for Canon and Nikon. GN58.: Electronics


----------



## Mach0 (Aug 27, 2012)

BryanHousley said:
			
		

> I have a Nikon SB-910 right now, but I'm getting rid of it in exchange for a few Yongnuo YN-560 II speedlights.  They have stupid power and work great if you primarily use manual mode.
> 
> Check them out: Amazon.com: Yongnuo YN-560 II Speedlight Flash for Canon and Nikon. GN58.: Electronics



How many are you getting?


----------



## kevinkt (Aug 28, 2012)

Yongnuos are pretty decent. I got a few of them in the past, but I ended up getting one faulty one. But if they aren't faulty, they are great.


----------



## MLeeK (Aug 28, 2012)

I'd definitely go for the 560 or 560 II in the yongnuo's. There is quite a difference in power output and the smaller may well come up pretty short and force you up on your ISO higher than you want to be-or really need to be. 
I have quite a few of the YN flashes and I am very impressed with them. 
For learning to use it go to Strobist and start on the drop down menu with Strobist 101


----------



## Andrei_316 (Aug 28, 2012)

Thank you for the responses and I will look at the 560's and Cheap is like $50 the highest probably $90


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Aug 28, 2012)

KmH said:


> Cheap basically means all manual control, camera and flash unit.
> 
> +2 on the Vivitar VIV-285HV  Pro Thrister Flash (Black)
> 
> ...



^^^^^^that


----------



## sactown024 (Aug 31, 2012)

just got my YN 560 II and only cost me $72 shipped brand new. I am still learning a lot but the build quality seems really good.


----------

